# A brave Dogo Argentino!!



## binyam yonas

The Incident

On way home from a trip to the country I decide to make a stop at a kiosk, Caudillo is sitting in his crate in the back of the car.
A car with four passengers pass us by and suddenly the car stops and two men gets out of the car, one of these two men steps into my car at the passenger side and tells me to get out of the car.
The first thing that came to my mind is ask if I can take Caudillo out of the car, I asked him this several time’s but not once did he answer me.
With their fist they punch me out of the car, as I fall out of the car the second man steps into in and gets behind the wheel.
I get up and rush to the back door of the car; I open the door and try to drag Caudillo with crate and all out of the car.
As I am holding the door of the crate the driver hit the gas, the care moves what makes me fall on the ground.
The combination of me holding the door and me falling as the driver hits the gas, the weight of Caudillo the whole door of the crate brakes of.
There I was, on the ground holding the door of the crate in my hand as I see Caudillo stepping out of the crate.
I call him, Caudillo come here.
At that precise moment one of the men turns around and points his gun at me, Caudillo looks at me and disobeys my command and place him self between me and the man aiming at me.
It’s than that I heard the first shot, a shot meant for me, the driver steps on the throttle again and the car drives away.
I cant keep up with the car but I run after it anyway, the cars is approximate one hundred and fifty meters away when I heard a shots going of.
The car looses control and drives into a three next to the side of the road and comes to a hold.
The driver gets out of the car and runs to the car of the other two men they came with.
Through the back Caudillo gets out of the car and he starts pursuing the driver but only a few meters later Caudillo collapse on the ground.
The two man in the second car gets out of their car and take the forth man out of the front passenger seat of my wrecked car.
The four men now all in the original car they came with drives away.
I arrive at the spot where Caudillo lays, he is lying in a pool of blood and he is dead.
The man who entered at the passenger side of my car shot Caudillo seven times with a .45 caliber pistol.
Hitting Caudillo three times in the ribs, one in the chest, three times in the throat and one in the nose.


The police would later inform me that the man who was sitting at the passenger side of my car, the man who shot and killed Caudillo has died in the local hospital from the wounds Caudillo inflicted on him.
Caudillo bit him in the neck.
In my wrecked car the police found two .45 caliber pistols, one was empty, the other was still loaded, the driver never got a chance to fire one single shot.


I have had and will have many dogs but Caudillo is a one in a lifetime dog, irreplaceable.
The pain I feel telling this story is enormous.
It doesn’t feel like I lost neither a precious dog nor a friend, it feels like I lost a son.

Caudillo was 22 moths old, 66.5 centimeters high and weighs 59.7 kilo.


Martín Parapar


----------



## binyam yonas

hope u guys like it[-o< [-o< [-o< [-o<


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

Wait... is your name Binyam Yonas or Martín Parapar???


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Alyssa Myracle said:


> Wait... is your name Binyam Yonas or Martín Parapar???


I was just wondering this myself.

Please clarify.


----------



## binyam yonas

no my name is binyam thats my buddy who breed dogos


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei...arapar+caudillo&d=BqHjNPReRTb0&icp=1&.intl=us


----------



## binyam yonas

Alyssa Myracle said:


> http://66.218.69.11/search/cache?ei...arapar+caudillo&d=BqHjNPReRTb0&icp=1&.intl=us


yup thanks for the link


----------



## binyam yonas

now does any body ever heard gsd,mal,dutch etc... saving there owners like this. being shot at 7 times and still finsh the job.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

:roll: Seriously? 

Yes. And your ignorance is wearing on my last nerve.

Many a GSD has laid down it's life for it's master, working a beat, in a combat zone, or at home.
Over 400 MWDs have died in combat since WWII.

Why don't you google the dog "*NEMO* *A534"*

Why don't you do some reading about Police K9s and Military Working Dogs.
Here, I'll get you started kid:



> Airman 2nd.Class Bob Thorneburg and his K-9 Nemo were assign duty near an old Vietnemese graveyard about a quarter mile from the air base's runways. No sooner had they started their patrol... Nemo alerted on something in the cemetery. But before Thorneburg could radio the CSC, that "something" opened fire.
> 
> Thorneburg released his dog and then charged firing into the enemy. Nemo was shot and wounded, the bullet entering under his right eye and exited through his mouth. Thorneburg killed one VC before he too was shot in the shoulder and knocked to the ground.
> 
> That might of been the sad end of the story. But Nemo refused to give in without a fight. Ignoring his serious head wound, the 85 pound dog threw himself at the Vietcong guerrillas who had opened fire. Nemo's ferocious attack brought Thorneburg the time he needed to call in backup forces.
> 
> A Quick Reaction Team arrived and swept the area but found no other Viet Cong. However, security forces, using additional sentry dog teams, located and killed four more Viet Cong. A second sweep with the dog teams resulted in discover of four more Viet Cong who were hiding underground. They, too, were killed.
> 
> Although severely wounded, Nemo crawled to his master and covered him with his body. Even after help arrived Nemo would not allow anyone to touch Thorneburg.


http://www.uswardogs.org/id16.html


Now, that story is proven, verified by multiple witnesses and recorded in several USAF AARs.
Is yours? Or is it possible that the story is made up?
Is there an accompanying police report or news story for yours?


----------



## binyam yonas

ofcours i know that man gsd is the most loyal breed and i have no Q that they will die to save there owner. what i said was many dog cant take more then one bullits.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

Fly away Peter Pan! #-o


----------



## binyam yonas

Kyle Sprag said:


> Fly away Peter Pan! #-o


proof it i know u cant find noting like this ur breeds did so u ask me fly lol


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

This whole story sounds like bullshit I don't believe a word of it.

Thank God the nutbars seem to gravitate to Eastern Canada, that is just a generalization because the bulk of the population is there, no intentional putdown meant to the normal people there.


----------



## binyam yonas

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This whole story sounds like bullshit I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> Thank God the nutbars seem to gravitate to Eastern Canada, that is just a generalization because the bulk of the population is there, no intentional putdown meant to the normal people there.


but if it was ur sport breed u would belive it ehh.... just cuz it was a dogo u say its bullshit. imo bully breed can take more pain and strees. i can even show u apbt geting shot 15 and still wailking before he.


----------



## binyam yonas

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This whole story sounds like bullshit I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> Thank God the nutbars seem to gravitate to Eastern Canada, that is just a generalization because the bulk of the population is there, no intentional putdown meant to the normal people there.


but if it was ur sport breed u would belive it ehh.... just cuz it was a dogo u say its bullshit. imo bully breed can take more pain and strees. i can even show u apbt geting shot 15 and still wailking before he.


----------



## Michael Wise

Somebody needs to take a look at Binyam's spell check feature. I believe it is broken.


----------



## Michael Wise

Alyssa Myracle said:


> http://www.uswardogs.org/id16.html


Thank you for posting this. Now THAT is an awesome, proven story.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Yes, the real deal.


----------



## Kristina Senter

Sorry, Binyam, but if someone told me the same story except that it had been a Malinois...I'd still say it sounds like bullshit. 

Of course we know that a dog can operate despite being shot several times (there are examples in many breeds and several of us, myself included have seen it in person) and of course we know that a bulldog will have a higher pain threshhold. None of that changes the fact that the story sounds like bullshit. Sorry to offend you if it isnt...tell your friend to train a better recall...it would have saved his dog's life.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

"tell your friend to train a better recall...it would have saved his dog's life."



Ya know, I thought about this very thing early this morning when I re-read that nonsense.<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Alyssa Myracle

I just don't understand what seems so incredible about the story.
The Dogo didn't do anything besides survive gunshot wounds for a short period of time, and supposedly bite some people.

He left his owner with his dick in the dirt.
What if one of the guys had decided to attack the owner, while Caudillo was off attacking people who no longer posed any threat to his owner?

Talk about piss-poor threat discrimination.
Even our wimpy "sport" dogs know not to physically leave the objects they are guarding, to chase the bad guy. If you're protecting something, you can't do it by walking away from it.

There is nothing particularly phenomenal about the dog fighting through the gunshot wounds.
Dogs, like humans, go into shock and don't realize that they are dying.
As a general rule, shooting a dog in the head is ineffective, regardless of the breed, because of the thick skulls, particularly with a round like the .45, which is not a high-penetrating round.
The only truly lethal shots are going to be to the dog's body, lung shots are the most effective, and clearly, they didn't puncture a lung on this dog.

Regardless, I don't consider this dog phenomenal, even if every detail of the story is true.

Clearly, Binyam, you are into dog fighting. People that truly train or have interest in personal protection, are focused on the dog's willingness to protect the owner- NOT it's ability to be shot multiple times. A true PPD would not leave it's owners side like the dog in the story.
You are merely impressed by dogs that can withstand severe wounding, which is only valuable when you allow dogs to rip each other up. The breeds you like are historically only used by dog fighters, not by serious trainers. I've yet to see a police department, or military use the breeds you like.
I've yet to see them title in any sport. The only place they ever turn up, is at dog fights.
I have absolutely no respect for people like you.


----------



## Bob Scott

I think this post has more then wore itself out! 
CLOSED!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Binyam Yonas will no longer be posting here. He has an agenda to push his wonderful breed and spread the hugely uneducated and misinformed crap that many owners of these breeds like to push. Plus being really annoying doesn't help either.


----------

